# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Нулевой Мак адрес

## Coresco

Всем доброго времени суток. Камрады может кто сталкивался, нулевой мак адрес. Ноут, была виста установили ХР. Что делать?

----------


## Cheechako

> Что делать?


Наиболее вероятно, что искать нужный (работающий) драйвер :)

----------


## Coresco

> Наиболее вероятно, что искать нужный (работающий) драйвер :)


К сожалению это делалось, и не помогло.:confused:

----------


## AlexRein

Вообще не представляю как компу весело живется с нулевым та МАС.

Интересно как ты узнал(софт), что у тебя нулевой МАС?
А так если знаеш как смотреть, думаю не трудно будет и поставить что-то типо 001122334455 и будет тебе счастье.

----------


## ZELAX

> Вообще не представляю как компу весело живется с нулевым та МАС.
> 
> Интересно как ты узнал(софт), что у тебя нулевой МАС?
> А так если знаеш как смотреть, думаю не трудно будет и поставить что-то типо 001122334455 и будет тебе счастье



:D Молорик

----------


## Decker

Хотя тема и старая, но недавно столкнулся с аналогичной проблемой на свежекупленном в ТЦ DNS ПК - http://dml.compkaluga.ru/forum/index...howtopic=64544 ... Удалось решить собственными силами, правда времени на это ушел "вагон". Может кому пригодится.

----------

